# From UK to SA



## DMO (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi,
Has anyone made a CSV application from UK on this site? If so, do you have any advise? Should I use an immigration agency or is it worth going it alone?
Thanks


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

I submitted mine through the Edinburgh VFS office on August 19th. I was quoted a minimum of 32 working days processing time.

I received a call from the VFS London office a day later, asking me to send in a letter of undertaking for repatriation and also undertaking to maintain a valid passport.

The more evidence you can show of commitment to SA, the better. Drop me a PM and I'll be happy to share more info.


----------

